# Hero! Check it out!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll tell you! You always hear bad things about immigration, but this is what i like to hear!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16185536/?GT1=8816


Kudos to the Guatamlian!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't hear bad things about immigrants or immagration, just illegal aliens. Different things IMO.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> Us Guatemalans are just plain amazing


..................Superheros if you will


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I don't hear bad things about immigrants or immagration, just illegal aliens. Different things IMO.





Osiris said:


> I'll tell you! You always hear bad things about immigration, but this is what i like to hear!


What she said.

Nice to hear of some good news ONCE


----------

